# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Michael Jackson

## ZEVZEKE

Nese jeni fansa te tij tregoje :buzeqeshje: 

Sa e sa kenge te bukura te krijuara nga michael sic eshte dirt diana  :buzeqeshje: 
filmi ghost i mrekullueshem 
heal the world etj etjjjjjjjj kane ngelur te ngulitur ne mendjet dhe vecanerisht ne zemrat tona  :buzeqeshje: 
Turp ti vije atij Martin Bashir sepse e manipuloi intervisten e vertete qe i bere michael jackson kohet e fundit nese keni pare per mua ai ngelet me i miri........

----------


## POETI_20

Dhe un jam ni fans i ti 
eshte kengetar i madh 

pershendetje per te gjith fansat e ti qe ndodhen ne forumin shqiptar

----------


## enka

mua s'me pelqen muzika e michael jackson...po me vjen shume inat qe e kritokojne kot me kot...per pedofili edhe gjera te tjera...ato jane vetem budalleqe te hapura nga "haters"....ai eshte nje njeri i mire  :buzeqeshje:  pershendetje fansat  bye

----------


## krispi

Michael Jackson ka bere muzike qe po mbijeton prej 30 vjetesh 
Ka nga nje perfaqesuese te denje te cdo rryme muzikore.
Nuk jam fan i tij, po e respektoj

PS. kush e di textin e kenges "little susie" ta shkruaje po s'e patet bezdi.

----------


## Lo Bello

mICHAEL JACKSON O I MADH..
Ai Bashir 1 cope Paki so naj gjo tjter
Mua me pelqen Smooth Criminal

----------


## malli

Michael ka qene dikur i paharritshem muzika e tij me ka pelqyer shume, por keto vitet e fundit nuk eshte me Michael si me pare eshte prishur shume, te them te verteten do ishte me i bukur te ishte I ZI si ka lindur.
Por e them edhe kete qe si Micheal nuk do te kete kengetar tjeter.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Michael asht mbreti i pop

----------


## bukuroshe vogel

michael shum mire kendon por keto kohet e fundit un nuk e degjoj shum muziken tij

----------


## dea_alb

si titullohet nje kenge e michael jackson qe e ka kercyer Hueda El Saed me nje grup femijesh ne nje spektakel te disa viteve me pare? ... pls, nese eshte dikush tjeter qe e mban mend titullin te me dergoje pergjigje, falemnderit

----------


## FLOWER

muzika e tij eshte shume e vecante, eshte nje kengetar qe ka arritur te kete individualitetin e tij dhe te behet burim frymezimi per shume te tjere.
ka qene idhulli im dhe kam qene teper e dhene pas muzikes se tij, informcioneve rreth tij, posterave...cdo gjeje qe kishte lidhje me te.
keep going michael, show the world who u really are!!!

----------


## StormAngel

Ka shume kenge te tij qe ende i ndegjoj...po qe kur filluan problemet me personalitetin e tij dhe gjithe ato marrezira qe beri,pak me rralle e vendosi ta ndegjoj.Se per kenge nuk arrihet.Mbreti i popit ka qene dhe do mbetet!

----------


## Dito

Besoj se do ringjallet fuqishem pas vdekjes se tij, kjo eshte menyra qe njerezimi respekton sot.

Dito.

----------


## FLOWER

Lajmi me i fundit: Jackson fton femije ne fermen e tij madheshtore ne Santa Barbara. 

3 autobuze me femije te shoqeruar nga prinderit e tyre mberrijne ne fermen e quajtur "Neverland" per te kaluar nje mbasdite te tere ne shoqerine e yllit te pop-it, Michael Jackson. ferma permban nje kopsht te madh ku qendet nje park lojrash dhe nje kopsht zologjik me kafshe te ndryshme me te cilat mund te argetohen femijet e ftuar. 


FLOWER  :Lulja3:

----------


## JaM_Si_XeMeL

*se pari pershendetje per te gjith...

pasi qe ky njeri nje koh te gjat esht para gjykimit... qfare mendoni per ket gjykim a esht i drejt?? apo vetem po i a ngjesin keto te bera per te marr te holla nga Jackson-i???

pres mendimet ...

me nderime 
XeMLa*

----------


## Eldea

Per here te pare kur kam degjuar nuk mu ka dukur edhe aq e cuditshme, me ka tingelluar sikur nje genjeshter ne baze te se ciles mund te fitosh dicka. Gjithashtu me sa e di une kjo pune ka perfunduar tani dhe Michael eshte liruar, sepse i akuzuari ka pranuar genjeshtren, mbaje ne mend vetem kete, shume me heret e kam lexuar ne Yahoo.

----------


## Flori

Majkëll Xhekson, këngëtari me ngjyrë, më i suksesshëm në historinë e muzikës 

Mbreti i pop-it mbush 47 vjeç


Michael Jackson 
Deri para një muaji e gjithë skena mediatike rrotullohej rreth tij. Gjatë një periudhe më shumë se 20-vjeçare të gjitha rekordet i përkisnin atij. E mbiquajtën apo e quajti veten mbret i pop-it kjo nuk dihet, por është e sigurt që këtë fron e ka merituar. Majkëll Xhekson, pas një sezoni të zhurmshëm pranverë-verë, është zhytur në heshtje. Madje edhe dje, për datëlindjen e tij të 47-të gjithçka kaloi nën hije dhe pa u vënë re. Kjo, ndryshe nga 17 vjet më parë kur përvjetori i tij shënoi një eveniment gjigant në sheshin e Nju-Jorkut që u celebrua edhe me marrjen në pronësi të të drejtave të publikimit të katalogut të Bitëllsave. Kohë më parë të çmimit të madh të karrierës, edhe pse nuk kishte arritur ende një moshë të mesme. Ai e nisi karrierën e tij si lideri i grupit The Jackson 5 në vitet 1960 dhe realizoi albumin e tij të parë solo në moshën 13-vjeçare. Por karriera e tij e vërtetë nisi më 1979-ën dhe që prej asaj kohe është bërë artisti më ngjyrë më i suksesshëm në historinë e muzikës. 

Brenda familjes
Familja e tij ishte një grup i tërë muzikor, duke filluar nga prindërit, e ëma këngëtare dhe babai kitarist, ndërsa vëllezërit e tij më të mëdhenj e shoqëronin duke kënduar. Të pesë vëllezërit Xhekson të ndihmuar nga i ati formuan një grup muzikor. Falë muzikës ekstremisht ritmike dhe Majkëllit në krye, grupi kaloi nga shfaqjet vendase në një kontratë të rëndësishme me anë të së cilës arritën të nxirrnin në treg rreth 15 albume, katër prej të cilave kishin si protagonist Majkëll Xheksonin si solist. Ai vendosi që të hyjë në karrierën solistike në moshën 20-vjeçare.

Në librin Gines
Kontrata e tij zhvendoset me shtëpinë e madhe diskografike Epic në bashkëpunimin me të cilën realizon albumin Off the wall. Por megjithatë, bashkëpunimet me vëllezërit e tij janë të vazhdueshme. Albumi i tij i dytë, Thriller, i publikuar më 1982, nxori në dritë shtatë hite muzikore, theu rekordet e shitjeve dhe hyri në librin Gines si albumi më i shitur në historinë e muzikës. Video muzikore e Billie Jean që u realizua për të promovuar albumin u bë videoklipi i parë i një artisti me ngjyrë që transmetohej në MTV. Kjo video prej shtatë minutash u bë më e shitura dhe konsiderohet nga kritikët e industrisë si një nga videot muzikore më të mira të të gjitha kohërave. Kjo këngë hyri në histori edhe për performancën e veçantë dhe karakteristike të këngëtarit. Gjatë një shfaqjeje, Majkëll Xhekson interpretoi për herë të parë kërcimin e quajtur moonwalk që u bë një nga lëvizjet skenike më të famshme, si dhe karakteristikë që identifikohet me këngëtarin e pop-it. Falë këtij albumi, ai arriti të fitonte tetë çmime në MTV, tetë çmime Grammy, si dhe një çmim special që iu dhurua në Shtëpinë e Bardhë nga presidenti Ronald Regan. Në bashkëpunim me Lionel Richie, Majkëll Xhekson realizoi këngën We are the world që u publikua në 85-ën, fitimet e së cilës, që ishin natyrisht kolosale, shkuan në ndihmë të fëmijëve afrikanë. Suksesi i tij arriti majat, duke çmendur me miliona fansa në mbarë botën, por akuzat për abuzim seksual ndaj të miturve dhe ndërhyrjet kirurgjikale e kthyen atë në gjahun e preferuar të mediave. 

Polemikat
Ngjyra e lëkurës dhe operacionet plastike kanë qenë në qendër të vëmendjes po aq sa edhe hitet e tij. Lëkura e Majkëll Xheksonit u zbardh gradualisht që nga viti 1982. Ai ia atribuon këtë ndryshim të ngjyrës sëmundjes së lëkurës vitiligo, kur trupi zhvillon antitrupa kundër pigmentit të tij, duke e bërë kështu trupin plot njolla. Por me gjithë deklarimet e doktorëve dhe dermatologëve të Xheksonit, ende mendohet se mbreti i pop-it i është nënshtruar operacioneve plastike për të zbardhur ngjyrën e tij të lëkurës.
Ai ka përdorur edhe operacione të tjera plastike për të modifikuar pamjen e tij. Megjithatë, ai pretendon se ka bërë vetëm tri operacione, dy prej të cilave kanë qenë të domosdoshme për të riparuar hundën e thyer në një incident gjatë kërcimit. Pavarësisht akuzave apo polemikave, mbreti i pop-it arriti që të festonte datëlindjen e tij të 47-të në liri të plotë, me një karrierë ende rrjedhë.
Po ose jo fajtor

Akuzat për abuzim seksual ndaj të miturve e kanë shoqëruar Majkëll Xheksonin që në vitin 1993. Ato u paraqitën nga babai i një djaloshi, por këngëtari arriti të dilte nga gjyqi duke paguar 25 milionë dollarë, gjë që vuri në dyshim institucionet mediatike. Por paratë nuk bënin më punë, kur mbi Xheksonin u hodhën shumë akuza të tjera për abuzim ndaj fëmijëve. Gjatë pranverës së këtij viti gjyqi i Majkëll Xheksonit ishte një çështje e ditës në arenën muzikore. Lajmi i parë për hetimin e këngëtarit u bë publik në nëntor të vitit 2003, kur policia bëri kërkime në fermën e tij Neverland në Kaliforni. Ferma mendohej si vendstrehimi për fëmijët që akuzonin Xheksonin. Mbi të rëndonin disa akuza disa prej të cilave ishin për sjellje të turpshme ndaj një të mituri 14-vjeçar, duke rrezikuar me tetë vjet burg për secilën. Ai e deklaroi veten të pafajshëm ndaj akuzave për abuzim seksual dhe deklaroi se më mirë do të kishte vrarë veten sesa t'i kishte bërë keq një fëmije. Më 13 qershor ai u la i lirë dhe u shpall i pafajshëm ndaj 11 akuzave që rëndonin mbi të. 

Jetëshkrimi
Emri: Michael Joseph Jackson
Datëlindja: 29 gusht 1958
Vendlindja: Gary, Indiana, SHBA
Profesioni: Këngëtar, autor këngësh, producent, balerin 
Hite muzikore:
Billie Jean
Bad
Black or white
Remember the time
Earth song

Albume:
Thriller
Bad
Dangerous
History
Dance on the dance floor
Invincible 

Personale
Më 1994-ën Majkëll Xhekson u martua me Lisa Marie Presley, vajzën e Elvis Preslit. Martesa e tyre u kritikua shumë nga media dhe zgjati më pak se dy vjet. Menjëherë pas divorcit, Majkëll Xhekson u martua me Jeane Rowe me të cilën ka dy fëmijë. Një divorc i dytë u zhvillua pas tre vjetësh dhe mbreti i pop-it u bë për të tretën herë baba nga një grua e panjohur. 

Thriller
Albumi Thriller i vitit 1982 mban aktualisht titullin si albumi më i shitur në histori, me 60 milionë kopje të shitura në mbarë botën. Veç albumeve, Xhekson gjithashtu ka incizuar 13 hite që kapën vendet e para të paradave muzikore. Lëvizjet e veçanta skenike, videot muzikore dhe apelimi kanë frymëzuar dhe ndikuar shumë nga këngëtarët e sotshëm.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Cfar mendimi keni per kengetari Michael Jackson 
A beri gabim qe jeten e tij ja kushtoi me shum 
operacionve Dhe aju ka pelquer ndo njeher 
si kengetar 

Ja tju le dhe linkun e nje vido pasi ketu se vendos
dot si vidio dhe.Dhe kjo esht muzika qe me ka pelquer me 
shume qe e kan nje permbledhje te turneve qe ka ber Michael Jackson

----------


## *suada*

*Si kengetar gjithmone me ka pelqyer, por sipas mendimit tim gabim qe jeten ja kushtoi vetem operacioneve plastike duke ndryshuar lekuren. Duke e ditur qe e gjithe bota e njihte edhe si kengetar me ngjyre, beri operazion plastik. Hec mo te kish bere vec ndonje korrigjim....por u be i tere nga koka ke kembet.
*

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Sapo përhapen lajme se Mbreti i Pop, Majkell Xhekson po përmirësohet, gjërat shkojnë keq edhe më keq. Tabloidi The Sun publikoi sot imazhet më të reja shokuese të yllit të Pop. Përshtypja e parë të krijon filmin e famshëm spanjoll, me protagonist rebelin Zorro. Por, jo ai në foto nuk është Antonio Banderas që ka vënë maskën e Zorro, shpjegon The Sun. Eshte ai, dora vete Majkell Xhekson qe i fshihet diellit per shkak te problemeve ne lekure prej shume vitesh qe kur kreu operacionin e plastik per tu kthyer i bardhe. Xhekson është fotografuar teksa po bënte shopin në një nga dyqanet e Los Anxhelosit. Superstari duket i qetë, por prapë të krijon dyshimin se do të rikthehet në skenë ashtu si ai ka premtuar.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Michael Jackson po lufton me vdekjen, pasi vuan nga nje semundje e rralle dhe vetem nje transplant mund ti shpetoje jeten. Megjithate, ylli i popit eshte aq in dobet, saqe edhe operacioni do te ishte teper me rrezik per te. Lajmin e ben te ditur ish-gazetari i revistes Rrolling Stone, Ian Hleperin, ne nje biografi, qe pritet te shkaktoje reagime te adhuruesve te kengetarit. 

Gazetari eshte i njohur per investigimet e tij. Sipas shkrimtarit kanadez, Jackson vuan nga nje semundje gjenetike, e njohur si Alpha 1-antitrypsin deficiency, qe shkaktohet nga prodhimi i glikoproteines Alpha 1 ne gjak dhe ne mushkeri dhe qe mund te rezultoje fatale. 

Ka nevoje per transplant te mushkerive, por gjendja e tij shendetesore nuk mund ta perballoje operacionin. Michael vuan edhe nga enfizema dhe ka hemorragji gastrointestinale kornike, qe sipas mjekeve mund ti shkaktoje vdekjen. Halperin thote se gjendja e tij eshte perkeqesuar, edhe pse prej vitesh ai perpiqet te mbaje nen kontroll problemin me mushkerite. 

Thuhet se Jackson ka humbur shikimin 95 perqind nga syri i majte. Zbulimet dramatike te Halperin nuk jane konfirmuar ende, por vellai i madh i Michael, Jermaine, duket se e ka pranuar gjendjen e tij. Vellai im nuk eshte mire keto kohe, nuk eshte moment i mire per te, tha ai ne nje interviste per Fox TV.  

Disa dite me pare Jackson u fotografua rrugeve te Los Anxhelos ndersa dilte nga nje spital, i veshur me nje maske te cuditshme, qe i ngjante asaj te Zorros.

----------

